# 'shelfies'



## johnandjade (Dec 18, 2014)

took this when we first got fido lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2014)

Lol! a "shell"fie. Pretty funny.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 18, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## tortdad (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## johnandjade (Dec 19, 2014)

quality


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 21, 2014)

Levi's "shelfie" LOL


----------



## SamJ21 (Dec 21, 2014)

My tortoise loves to have a cuddle with me and my dog lol


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 21, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Levi's "shelfie" LOL
> View attachment 110935


Her shell is so beautiful.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 21, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Her shell is so beautiful.


He'd be offended you called him a "her" but flattered by the beautiful compliment.. LOL
Just playin' with ya.. Thanks


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 30, 2014)

Is Belle really blowing me a raspberry lol


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 30, 2014)

katfinlou said:


> View attachment 112074
> 
> Is Belle really blowing me a raspberry lol


I Love this picture  it's hilarious & adorable!!


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 30, 2014)

katfinlou said:


> View attachment 112074
> 
> Is Belle really blowing me a raspberry lol



remember the budweiser ad's....

WAAAAZZZZUPPPP?!


----------



## johnandjade (Feb 5, 2015)

a turtle neck!! he actually fell asleep there


----------



## ladyengineer (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you think he might be hungry? Also, see if you can spot the tiny passenger!

(BTW, this is an older photo, his substrate is in the middle of being changed to coco coir, I know now the chips aren't right  )


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

just compared this to a yr ago, our bous got soooo much bigger


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 7, 2015)

like father like son


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 12, 2015)

a friend sent me this....


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 13, 2015)

thIs is my water dish, their are many others like it but this one is MINE !!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 1, 2015)

action shot


----------



## Emmykitty111 (Jul 2, 2015)

Too fun not to post


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 3, 2015)

Hmmmm....I believe this to be.... A rock!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 6, 2015)

good a spot as any i guess


----------



## Angel Carrion (Jul 7, 2015)

Mmmm....carrotsssss....


----------



## Blakem (Jul 7, 2015)

Dexters shellfie! The second one was taken for size reference.


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 7, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Dexters shellfie! The second one was taken for size reference.




love the pic where hes peeking over the pool


----------



## memo1987 (Jul 9, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Dexters shellfie! The second one was taken for size reference.



Great pics, tort and books!


----------



## Dessy (Aug 27, 2015)

Blake m said:


> Dexters shellfie! The second one was taken for size reference.


 Hey i follow you on instagram!


----------



## Dessy (Aug 27, 2015)

"Whoops accidently opened the front camera!"


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 27, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> View attachment 137880
> 
> Mmmm....carrotsssss....


It looks like turtle soup


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 27, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> It looks like turtle soup


WHAT?! Nonononono! It's a carrot soak to make him feel better! He loves his carrot soaks! This is from when he was first presenting with RI symptoms.


----------



## leigti (Aug 27, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> It looks like turtle soup


You're right, it kinda does.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 27, 2015)

leigti said:


> You're right, it kinda does.


Not you too?! E tu, Brutus??


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 28, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Not you too?! E tu, Brutus??


 I had to!!


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 28, 2015)

Carrot soak? Tell me more! Love the photos, everyone!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 28, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Carrot soak? Tell me more! Love the photos, everyone!


....Sarcasm? Or do you really want to know more? Because here comes some information.
Carrot Soaks: Take organic baby carrot food, mix it with warm water for your turtle/tortoise to soak in. The carrot baby food is vitamin A rich and the soak is used when a Vitamin A deficiency is suspected (swollen and closed eyes difficult to open with possible pus in eyelids, the start of a respiratory infection, etc) to try and help stave off the medical issues and illnesses associated with a Vitamin A deficiency. You can also use pureed carrots mixed with warm water. Generally the chelonian should soak for 30 minutes at least, but be sure to maintain the proper temperature for the water (85 Fahrenheit is usually recommended).
To the people more knowledgeable than me: If I have something wrong or almost wrong, please correct me.


----------



## irishshake (Aug 28, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> ....Sarcasm? Or do you really want to know more? Because here comes some information.
> Carrot Soaks: Take organic baby carrot food, mix it with warm water for your turtle/tortoise to soak in. The carrot baby food is vitamin A rich and the soak is used when a Vitamin A deficiency is suspected (swollen and closed eyes difficult to open with possible pus in eyelids, the start of a respiratory infection, etc) to try and help stave off the medical issues and illnesses associated with a Vitamin A deficiency. You can also use pureed carrots mixed with warm water. Generally the chelonian should soak for 30 minutes at least, but be sure to maintain the proper temperature for the water (85 Fahrenheit is usually recommended).
> To the people more knowledgeable than me: If I have something wrong or almost wrong, please correct me.



I might have to start doing this for myself, but I will try it on Zohan first


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 28, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> ....Sarcasm? Or do you really want to know more? Because here comes some information...


Nope, definitely not sarcasm! Thanks for the info -- that was all new to me but sounds quite cool.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 29, 2015)

Oxalis said:


> Nope, definitely not sarcasm! Thanks for the info -- that was all new to me but sounds quite cool.






Here's this, too.


----------



## Oxalis (Aug 29, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Here's this, too.


Oh wow! My tortoise has always had beautiful, clear eyes but thanks all for teaching me about this remedy just in case!


----------

